# Caratteri aggiuntivi e dubbio sui driver intel [RISOLTO]

## arkindal

Ciao a tutti, ieri ho notato che alcuni caratteri, non so se ascii o unicode, mi vengono visti come dei quadrati, tra questi c'è ರೃ giusto per fare l'esempio.

Non è vitale averli ovviamente, ma mi piacerebbe fare funzionare tutto e in ogni caso è una occasione come le altre per imparare qualcosa, come posso aggiungerli?

Riguardo ai driver intel, credo di averli installati e di avere compilato il kernel correttamente, il grep rendering mi da risultato positivo, l'fps con glxgears è a 59.67x (dove c è un numero tra 3 e 5 compresi), questo basta per sapere se sto effettivamente usando i driver intel?

Queste domande potranno sembrare poco intelligenti forse, ma sono utente gentoo da poco, ho deciso di installarlo perchè mi sembrava una buona distro per imparare bene linux quindi abbiate pietà per un povero noob  :Razz: Last edited by arkindal on Wed Aug 31, 2011 10:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Hai seguito le guide per la localizzazione? questa e questa

Se sono nomi di file l'unica è rivolgersi a convmv.

----------

## arkindal

No   :Embarassed: 

Ho iniziato ora comunque e dopo aver seguito la guida inserendo le linee in bashrc mi da

```
locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

Invece il file /etc/env.d/02locale non esiste proprio (è zero2locale oppure o come Otranto? Li ho provati entrambi per sicurezza ma niente).

Comunque no, non sono nomi di file, sono caratteri su browser.

----------

## djinnZ

Non è un problema, ci cascano tutti. (e continuo a subdorare una carta dose di sadismo in chi ha scritto ed organizzato le guide...)

ZeroDue non ODue e devi crearlo tu (con vi o nano).

----------

## arkindal

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non è un problema, ci cascano tutti. (e continuo a subdorare una carta dose di sadismo in chi ha scritto ed organizzato le guide...)
> 
> ZeroDue non ODue e devi crearlo tu (con vi o nano).

 

Fatto, stesso risultato di prima, non mi sembra una cosa positiva...

----------

## ago

 *arkindal wrote:*   

> Fatto, stesso risultato di prima, non mi sembra una cosa positiva...

 

```
env-update;source /etc/profile
```

----------

## arkindal

Ancora stesso risultato :-\

----------

## ago

ma hai seguito alla lettere la guida su utf8?

----------

## arkindal

Ho aggiunto

```
LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

in /etc/env.d/02locale e 

```
export LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

export LC_COLLATE="C"
```

in .bashrc

Ho dato sia env-update && source /etc/profile da root che source ~/.bashrc da utente normale.

Ho aggiunto nls e gettext alle flag USE.

In locale.gen ho decommentato l'italiano e l'inglese americano, giusto in caso.

Ho lanciato locale-gen che ha generato quel che ho decommentato.

Ho dato locale che mi ha dato lo stesso output di prima.

EDIT: Ah, ho anche installato i pacchetti specifici di kde ovviamente.

----------

## ago

```
localedef -i it_IT -f UTF-8 it_IT.UTF-8
```

----------

## arkindal

Niente, sempre quadratini :-\

----------

## arkindal

Tra parentesi prima il terminale era in inglese, ora che è in italiano non si vedono le lettere accentate.

----------

## pierino_89

Sul browser i quadratini sono causati da font mancanti (per il giapponese ad esempio devi installare sazanami), non da problemi di localizzazione.

E comunque continuo a non capire perché tutti siano convinti che sia it_IT.UTF-8 quando è it_IT.utf8, come riporta locale -a. Anche en_US.UTF-8 non esiste, è en_US.utf8. Vale per tutti i locales, insomma...

----------

## arkindal

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Sul browser i quadratini sono causati da font mancanti (per il giapponese ad esempio devi installare sazanami), non da problemi di localizzazione.
> 
> E comunque continuo a non capire perché tutti siano convinti che sia it_IT.UTF-8 quando è it_IT.utf8, come riporta locale -a. Anche en_US.UTF-8 non esiste, è en_US.utf8. Vale per tutti i locales, insomma...

 

Heh, ho copiato lo wiki :-\

Comunque passi per il browser, ma le lettere accentate su terminale?

----------

## pierino_89

 *arkindal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Heh, ho copiato lo wiki :-\

 

No ma non dico a te, è una cosa diffusa, anche gli omini di debian sono convintissimi che sia così (difatti la configurazione di base tira fuori warning a piene mani)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque passi per il browser, ma le lettere accentate su terminale?

 

Prova a mettere il locale come ho detto io, vedrai che poi funziona. Tra l'altro, credo che si possa fare con eselect invece che modificando mano il file, ma onestamente non ho mai provato.

----------

## arkindal

Nisba. E non solo:

 *Quote:*   

> locale-gen 
> 
>  * Generating 5 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs
> 
>  *  (1/5) Generating en_GB.ISO-8859-1 ...                                      [ ok ]
> ...

 

Prima not found non lo diceva.

Odio non capire le cose.

----------

## pierino_89

No, i file generati sono giusti, il problema è che se generi un locale it_IT.UTF-8, ti devi riferire a lui nelle variabili con it_IT.utf8.

In sostanza devi editare /etc/env.d/02locale e riavviare perlomeno la grafica.

----------

## arkindal

Ancora niente sklrhgipodsrhgpohportdshgoes

La maggior parte dei caratteri li vedo. Devo trovare una pagina dove ci sono tanti caratteri ascii/unicode per vedere quanti e quali non riesco a visualizzare correttamente, per adesso sono i seguenti due:

ಠ ರೃ

Aspetta, wikipedia to the rescue! 

http://kn.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E0%B2%B5%E0%B2%BF%E0%B2%95%E0%B2%BF%E0%B2%AA%E0%B3%80%E0%B2%A1%E0%B2%BF%E0%B2%AF:Kannada_Support#GNU.2FLinux_and_FreeBSD

Mi rimane il dubbio sulla scheda video ora, come mi assicuro che il mio portatile stia usando i driver intel?

Uso kde, quando lancio qualcosa viene l'iconcina vicino al mouse che sballonzola felice ma se sposto il mouse nel mentre viene fuori la dannata scia di baby iconcine che lo seguono, un amico mi ha detto che secondo lui è per i driver. Ma quella è una cosa minore...

----------

## ago

vedi il log di X, un argomento a thread cmq

----------

